# Made some friends (!) but is age difference awkward (?)



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I just want to make the story short. I officially made a friend, not just someone I talk to in class, but someone I hang out with outside of class and have lunch, text, and study with. The good thing is he has a lot of friends too (when we're walking around on campus, he literally sees someone he knows around every corner and stops and says hi... no exaggeration it makes me feel awkward how many people he knows) because he introduces me to them. When we have lunch, we just eat with a group of about 6 other people.

So that's my triumph, a friend who is helping me meet people. The unfortunate part is that I'm 21 and a junior (who should be a senior) and he's a freshman just like his friends who probably just turned 18. They all look really young compared to me and I feel very awkward hanging out with them even though I do enjoy the company.

I just want to know if you would feel awkward about it too? I'm just glad to have some friends so it's not like I will stop talking to them.


----------



## SomniferumPapi (Nov 29, 2012)

If your both cool with it then thats all that should matter really. What you should focus on instead is just make everything go smoothly. Your already on the right track with that friend, he seems real cool. So if you see one of the people you met, just go say whats up to them. You dont even got to start a conversation. They'll bring up something I guarantee it.

Thats definitely a triumph though man, real good reason to keep that happy energy going


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Three years is nothing - forget about it and enjoy their company.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice going! ...And yeah three years is nothing.


----------



## Shinichi (Dec 4, 2012)

As long as you get along with them the age difference shouldn't bother you at all.


----------



## TimeConsumer (Sep 4, 2012)

I am a year older than you and am taking first year courses. All the kids in my class look surprisingly old and I feel like they wouldn't even know I was 4 years older than them. You don't look old in your avatar so I'm sure you fit in just fine. Plus you might feel more comfortable with 18 year olds than 21 year olds because they might be much more experienced than you. I think it is great that you are making friends. I am jealous.


----------



## Banzai (Jun 4, 2009)

In uni you get loads of different age ranges. I'm an undergrad and I'm acquitanced with a MBA guy who is 16/17 years older than me.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm friends with someone who must at least be 70 years of age. I don't care what people think. She's nicer than most people I know.


----------



## Donness (Dec 2, 2012)

My best friend is 9 years younger than me, don't sweat it.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

It doesn't matter.


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Well done!  No the age difference is nothing...at uni I usually hang out with people twice my age.


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

When you graduate you will be hanging out with people many years your senior or junior and not think twice about it. But of course this sort of thing is a bit different when you're still in school. The common trend is for freshmen to hang with freshmen, juniors to hang with juniors, etc. It may be a bit awkward but only if you think of it that way. This is a great opportunity for you to meet new people through a socially outgoing friend you've made, I wouldn't give that up just because others may see you hanging out with younger people as awkward.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I know 3 years is not a big difference.

*Anyways, update*: last night I was introduced to some new people again and they asked me what residence hall I was staying in. Apparently the one I stay in is for upperclassmen so the girl (who I just met) figured out I was a junior and she goes "Oh what??! So why are you hanging out with _us _then?" Meh :no

I guess there is the idea that you are supposed to make all your friends when you are a freshman.


----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

One of my good friends is 10 years older than me. It's not about the age. It's about the person and how well you two connect. If you're both comfortable with the gap there's no reason for you not to enjoy each other's company.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

Marlon said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. I know 3 years is not a big difference.
> 
> *Anyways, update*: last night I was introduced to some new people again and they asked me what residence hall I was staying in. Apparently the one I stay in is for upperclassmen so the girl (who I just met) figured out I was a junior and she goes "Oh what??! So why are you hanging out with _us _then?" Meh :no
> 
> I guess there is the idea that you are supposed to make all your friends when you are a freshman.


Eh, just stroke their egos and say that all the Juniors are lame. Don't think into it too much.


----------



## TruePost (Dec 7, 2012)

Age doesn't matter. I have a friend in every grade at highschool. Who cares about what others think as long as you guys are having a good time!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Shouldn't matter. If you're awkward cause of what other ppl might think, **** them. Your life, your friendships, whatever floats your boat man .


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Age doesn't matter. And at least they're all within college age range, so that's not that bad  

I actually make friends better with those not my age. I've made friends with 12-year-olds who volunteered with me at a Girl Scout Summer Camp, and some who are nurses in their mid-twenties or so at the nursing home I work at. Making friends with people outside your age range is not only less uncomfortable for me (as people my age tend to be raucous, judgemental, fake), but it shows something about your character, and how you look for personalities rather than numbers in friendships. 

Good on ya.


----------



## SGI (Nov 22, 2012)

Marlon said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. I know 3 years is not a big difference.
> 
> *Anyways, update*: last night I was introduced to some new people again and they asked me what residence hall I was staying in. Apparently the one I stay in is for upperclassmen so the girl (who I just met) figured out I was a junior and she goes "Oh what??! So why are you hanging out with _us _then?" Meh :no
> 
> I guess there is the idea that you are supposed to make all your friends when you are a freshman.


Don't take that personally or anything. It sounds as if it came out slightly wrong on her part, but it isn't a judgement at all, just a surprise to her. I probably said something along those lines to a guy in our corridor at Uni, he's 28 and most of us are 18/19, but he's a good laugh and not at all awkward, although it did feel a bit strange to begin with!

I'm not sure what I'd say in that situation to be fair, maybe 'Well, you guys seem alright. Kinda.' But then I am a sarky **** and you probably shouldn't listen to me.

Just don't be put off by her, I reckon you've overanalysed it, when it was probably an innocent and fair question


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Marlon said:


> Thanks for the responses everyone. I know 3 years is not a big difference.
> 
> *Anyways, update*: last night I was introduced to some new people again and they asked me what residence hall I was staying in. Apparently the one I stay in is for upperclassmen so the girl (who I just met) figured out I was a junior and she goes "Oh what??! So why are you hanging out with _us _then?" Meh :no
> 
> I guess there is the idea that you are supposed to make all your friends when you are a freshman.


Life is too short for you to worry about age differences and **** like that.
After all, a friend is a friend, n'est pas?

You should really internalize the whole *"nothing wrong with hanging out
with younger people"* so that you don't get defensive when someone asks
you stupid questions like the one mentioned. Then you can reply "because
you're awesome" and mean it too.


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> I'm friends with someone who must at least be 70 years of age. I don't care what people think. She's nicer than most people I know.


That's genuinely awesome.  I'm friends with someone who's old enough to be my father and he's nicer than some of the people I know, he's even in the same year as me in uni and in some of the same classes as I am


----------



## kino (Nov 18, 2012)

nice going mate. age doesn't matter.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Banzai said:


> In uni you get loads of different age ranges. I'm an undergrad and I'm acquitanced with a MBA guy who is 16/17 years older than me.


Yeah, there was a guy in my course who must have been about... 35 or 40. I'm pretty sure he was married with at least one child :um. He was balding and had some grey in his hair/beard as I recall.

And yet, he got along quite well with most people. He didn't seem to feel out of place or anything and often asked questions in lectures etc. He was one of the more noticeable "characters", so to speak. One of the people that everyone would know of because they... "put themselves out there" or whatever. They're not afraid to speak and whatnot.

One of those people you see... who you'd expect would feel somewhat isolated and out of place but manage not to and then us people get somewhat jealous that they can do things so easily .

Still, someone like that... who's to say they weren't anxious when they were younger? You can never know either.


----------

